# Little Hot Lady



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

A female pygmy rattle has shed a few min ago.
She has grown up 1.5 times bigger than last year.
Still pretty lady. :smile:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome pics as always *o*! I love pygmy rattlers!
Ben


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Oooh, she _is_ a pretty lady.:mf_dribble:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Snake? What snake? I was reading the newspaper!


Only kidding *O* really great pic and I can see the tail rattling on the first pic.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pictures, beautiful snake, awesome patterning!


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Lovely pics as usual. I love the keeled scales on her.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

very ncie there


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats gorgeous! You need a license to keep those?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

MoK3t said:


> Thats gorgeous! You need a license to keep those?


Yes.
and i have.


----------



## reptilesrock (Jun 3, 2007)

Never seen a pic of a pygmy rattlesnake, very impressive,...awesome patterning and colours on her huh! : victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

great pics..nice snake


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

*o* said:


> Yes.
> and i have.


How do you apply for one?
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

he is in japan.. so laws are different


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

sparkle said:


> he is in japan.. so laws are different


How cunning...Do you know how to apply for one over here?
Ben


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> How do you apply for one?
> Thanks,
> Ben


My dad researchs on reps at a college and has the licence.
I don't know how to apply in UK.
For researching, it's easy to get.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, might look into that someday...
Ben


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

lovely snake mate


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

The rattle cannot make noise! It's too small to hear!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

beautiful snake *o*

how many hots do you keep altogether *o*


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> beautiful snake *o*
> 
> how many hots do you keep altogether *o*



9


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

You truly have a death wish!:smile:
Have fun with them!
Ben


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

*o* said:


> 9


wow really what are they all


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> wow really what are they all




0.1.0 Rhinocerous viper
1.0.0 false cobra
1.2.0 dwarf Lancehead vipers
0.1.0 Pygmy rattle snake
1.0.0 brown tree snake
0.1.0 Albino Western hoggy
1.0.0 Southern hoggy


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

nice collection *o* bet they keep you on your toes


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

How much did you pay for that in Pounds out of interest?????


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> How much did you pay for that in Pounds out of interest?????


For hots? or for the licence?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

BlueRoses said:


> *O* really great pic and I can see the tail rattling on the first pic.


 
you can thats cool. Nice snake


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics.. love the orange/gray black contrast.. looks stunning


----------

